# Red Dead Redemption:  Zombie Horse Thread



## Nic (Jun 19, 2010)

Hello you fellow users who play Red Dead Redemption.  If you guys haven't known that it is possible to obtain a zombie horse in multiplayer.  The only way possible now is to mod your gamesave.  Rumors have been going on that this horse will be released somewhere in October.  I don't have a source as these are just rumors and R* has not told us anything.  The zombie horse is missing one leg and supposedly was slaughtered.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 19, 2010)

A picture of said horse would be nice, along with the source on this.
Sounds interesting at least. Bit like the zombie player model from GTA4.


----------



## Nic (Jun 19, 2010)

Andy I will be looking for a source on this horse and some pictures of it.


----------



## Nic (Jun 19, 2010)

My friend who is a modder told me he will let me see the horse in about ten minutes.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 19, 2010)

Sweet, looking forward to checking it out.
I'd like to know how you are meant to get it... if it's something that'll be released later on.


----------



## Nic (Jun 19, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Images</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">






</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Images</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Images</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Images</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 19, 2010)

Wish I could actually see the pictures.


----------



## Nic (Jun 19, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Wish I could actually see the pictures.


You got a XBOX360 with RDR?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 19, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I do.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice! To bad i've only rented RDR for now I might buy it later ^_^ LOVE FREE ROAM

EDIT: If theirs going to be more horses perhaps more levels?

Edit.. Again: I found a vid of the horses...
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/5SX392tuVXk</div>


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 19, 2010)

I'd be playing the living hell out of this game if it wasn't for Steam on Mac.


----------



## Nic (Jun 19, 2010)

Well it seems the hackers will be looking for DLC characters.  R* was stupid to have coded the DLC in the game that is coming out in October.  But if you have a JTAG you can see maps if you open up the inside of the game you can see maps.  So I don't really understand.


----------

